# using viewfinder to shoot video with my cannon 60d



## robertantoni (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm a intermediate videographer and just purchased a cannon 60d.  I've just stated using it and was shocked to find that I cannot shoot video looking through the viewfinder.  I like to shoot in bright sunlight and at night, and in those conditions I find the lcd screen almost impossible to see.  It's feels like blind hit-or-miss.  That said, some of my video shots look pretty good.  But I feel confined not being able to look through the viewfinder to frame my shots and focus.  I've looked at the lcd hoods, which I suppose would solve my problem, but that means spending more money and lugging around another piece of equipment, and still not really getting what I want--the ability to simply look through my viewfinder and shoot my video.  The other thing I miss with the 60d is the automatic zoom, but I guess I could get used to doing it manually.  My question is, should I swap my cannon 60d for a high quality point-and-shoot? SOr should I simply spend the money and get a hood, and accept the limitations of using an slr to shoot video?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Malone (Jul 15, 2011)

robertantoni said:


> My question is, should I swap my cannon 60d for a high quality point-and-shoot?



Since you are a self-proclaimed "intermediate videographer" why would you not swap the 60D for something that was designed specifically for video?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 15, 2011)

The way a DSLR camera works, there is a mirror in front of the shutter.  The mirror directs the light coming into the lens, up into the viewfinder penta-prism (or penta-mirror).  When you trip the shutter (for a still photo) the mirror flips up, the lens stops down and then the shutter opens, allowing the light to hit the sensor.  During the exposure, the viewfinder goes dark because the mirror is no longer in place.

Now, when DSLR cameras are shooting video, the mirror and shutter have to be out of the way, allowing the sensor to record the light...but for this to happen, the mirror has to be up and out of the way, thus the viewfinder is dark.


----------



## analog.universe (Jul 15, 2011)

Everything I've read indicates that in order to do real quality video work on an SLR, a bunch more equipment is needed.  I've seen viewfinders that you can put your eye up to that clip on the lcd, they look like a much better design than the hoods.  There are motorized mounts to zoom and focus lenses for you.  etc...  Ask anyone around here though, even folks who don't do video at all, the camera body is a fairly small portion of the expense of photography equipment.  SLRs are designed to be flexible, and provide you options, but the camera itself plays a limited role in the actual capturing of images.  I think, if you're in it for quality, and not convenience, then you'll need to pay for it....  Point and shoots are easy, but they don't offer all that much else.


----------



## robertantoni (Jul 15, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> Everything I've read indicates that in order to do real quality video work on an SLR, a bunch more equipment is needed.  I've seen viewfinders that you can put your eye up to that clip on the lcd, they look like a much better design than the hoods.  There are motorized mounts to zoom and focus lenses for you.  etc...  Ask anyone around here though, even folks who don't do video at all, the camera body is a fairly small portion of the expense of photography equipment.  SLRs are designed to be flexible, and provide you options, but the camera itself plays a limited role in the actual capturing of images.  I think, if you're in it for quality, and not convenience, then you'll need to pay for it....  Point and shoots are easy, but they don't offer all that much else.



Thanks for your useful comments.  I think what I referred to as "hoods" was really the viewfinder that clips onto the lcd.  The ones I looked at cost between $150-$300.  Do you have any advice as to which one is the best value and works best with the cannon 60d?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2011)

You need to visit a videography forum. This is mainly a still photography forum.

Look here for video accessories for DSLR: Redrock for video DSLRs


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 16, 2011)

Who really zoom while filming? You can do that but rarely do it in a film. There are gears that allow you to control your zoom, focus, without holding the camera. There's no reason why you should trade the 60D for a point and shoot camera which limit your ability on manual functions. DSLR, you need gears and there are different gears for different purpose. When you're shooting, is it always on the tripod? If you plan to hold the DSLR, you can't because it's really shaky. You need to buy rigs that stabilize the camera so when you hold it, it doesn't jerk and produce shaky video. One of it is like a cage for DSLR, like the one KmH linked you to. Or Glidecam, Steadicam with body vest. Steadicam Pilot-AA Camera Stabilization System PILOT-AA B&H and yes those cost a lot of money. 

I have the glidecam 2000 pro , which is $300 which can produce shots like these. 




 But it'll really put a strain on your arms because it's heavy, which is why people invest in the vest now or later. If you're intermediate, you already know that the camera alone is just a camera. You need gears to give you the film look like Dolly, camera slider, good tripod with fluid head for panning, microphone, lighting and etc. A lot of indie, music video, Wedding and etc are being filmed with DSLR now and days. the 60D has manual control audio, which is great when filming in noisy area. It's an expensive hobby and I just spent over 1k on gears the past few weeks alone. If you're serious about film, then you have to invest in gears. If not, just put it on the tripod and film. I got the high end Sony CX550 and it record crisp HD video and has a awesome Image Stabilizer that I used for filming too. So if you feel that you need a good point and shoot, I suggest that. I still prefer my DSLR for video, it gives me more control.

As for hood, your screen you always angle where you have a better view. If not you can bring your LCD monitor and connect it to your DSLR so you can see more details. It sounds like most of the time your camera is on the tripod.


----------



## Boney (Feb 21, 2012)

After I got my first DSLR, the D90, I wanted a hood so that I could shoot video outdoors and be able to see the LCD.  So I went to Nikon and searched and alas no hoods for  Nikon by Nikon.  Strange.  First I found a hood that mounted using sticky tape.  No thanks.  Then I spotted the Hoodman hood with an eyepiece.  I thought great, but one had to hand hold the Hoodman.  No thanks.  Then I saw that Hoodman added a mounting system.  Two rubber bands that wrapped around the camera body.  Maybe, but no thanks.  Then I bought a D7000 and the search for the hood continued.  I found it hard to believe that Nikon did not provide a hood for their cameras.  I mentioned this to a Canon buddy and he found a neat little hood.  Rocks Photographic had one for the Nikon D7000.  It snapped into the slots that the LCD plastic screen protector mounted in.  It even had a clear protector screen built into the hood.  The hood has a top and two sides that spring open.  When closed it is only about 1/4 inch thick.  Haven't used it much but from the little I have handled it I think it is the best thing I have run across yet.  Cost?  $13.80.  Cheaper than the Nikon screen protector.  Don't know if they make these for all DSLRs, but when I saw the D7000 right on the back cover I bought it.  One of the best things for the money in a long time.  Don't know if it will fit any other DSLR since the LCD protector slots are not universally the same.  I know that my D90 and D7000 have different mounting slots for the screen protector.


----------



## jonathon94 (Feb 21, 2012)

If I was you I would save up for a dedicated video camera that gives you what you want....or spend alot of money for a bunch of gear for your DSLR


----------

